
Hacker who launched DDoS attacks on Sony, EA, and Steam gets 27 months in prison - gilad
https://www.zdnet.com/article/hacker-who-launched-ddos-attacks-on-sony-ea-and-steam-gets-27-months-in-prison/
======
ga-vu
Good riddance

